# What Is A Fair Price - 1949 Schwinn B6



## TJW (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm going to be selling this bike and am trying to determine a fair price.

The horn works and, at one time, the front light was also working.

The tank appears to be original except for the decals.

Both fenders have had paint work, but some original paint remains on both fenders.

The fork and the chain guard have been repainted.

It has original "Made in USA" tires and original Schwinn Deluxe pedals and very nice S2 wheels.

It has a locking fork.

Here are some pictures:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 .


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

$10-$20 per inch, some would say.  lolllolol


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 28, 2016)

MY FAVORITE!  
$650 TO 1250.+


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Pm sent


----------

